
IBM/Microsoft: Futures Compared - MaysonL
http://jamesfallows.theatlantic.com/archives/2008/12/quasinerds_only_interesting_li.php
======
bpyne
The interactive boards for team collaboration seems interesting but I've read
about it before.

The full SDLC modeling tool is worth looking at. I hope it's not another
attempt at splitting software developers into separate camps of designers and
coders.

Solar everything....fine if it gets us away from oil dependency.

"Forgetting will become a distant memory" sounds creepy and like it will open
up a large revenue stream for attorneys.

